# Can am bracket lift question



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

Aright guys I been looking at buying a bracket lift for my renegade 800 and all I can find is lifts that use a bracket in the front but spring spacers in rear.now don't that ruin the ride and wear out your spring.and besides that I don't weigh 300lbs so it won't lift it any way.my question is does any body know of a real bracket lift and if not,is there a reason i can not make my own


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

b.c of the trailing arms, I dont think anything like that will work.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

As Polaris noted, brackets out back = axles pulled out of the diff with the trailing arms, thus why you don't see them. 

The stock springs sag even w/o a rider sitting on the bike, thus the spacers will indeed lift it(1" won't even make a noteably stiffer ride). 


Personally, I won't run a bracket lift on a BRP. The axle angles at full extension are plenty factory, allowing them to go further kills their reliability. - A short set of spring spacers all around will help gain som GC w/o killing the ride comfort or reliability. Otherwise, full kit with extended arms & axles.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

If you put aftermarket axles in the back that plunge on both sides you can put a bracket lift in the rear.

With a bracket lift angles aren't bad at all in rear still.. dad has one and his angles are still way less then my brute with a 2". The front, I will admit the angles are pretty bad but.. so far so good with stock axles so..

Spring spacers are good if you have a can am that's 1 year or older id say, it will put a little lift back in those springs, either way those springs are going to sag over time.

when I get a can am ill be getting the HL " 2" lift " which is only 2 in front 1 in back but is full bracket, and when I get cash for rear axles ill put them in and make my own rear bracket that will give me a bit more lift and even it out.


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

Make sense guys thanks for the help and if it wasn't for taxes I owe this year I'd be buying a 6" catvos but maybe next year...until then I'm a bogger on a budget


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Two bikes in our crew that put brackets up front took them off within 1-2 rides; one guy broke both front axles the same weekend, on a newer/low hour machine with 28 zillas. 

Worked out for me, sold both my stock front axles.....lol.


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

Yea and mines almost 6 years old and I'm running 30" backs and all my axels are still originals so there on borrowed time as it is


----------

